# Gamers in the gwinnett area, atlanta. Ga.



## median_30209 (Feb 3, 2005)

2 players/DM's are looking for group/game or players that are willing to, now get this , show up and game. Wow, wouldnt think it'd be hard? but it is.

Anyways, all that aside looking for players or game, 3.0 or 3.5.


Email at meridian_30209@yahoo.com


----------



## Vanuslux (Feb 16, 2005)

Sadly I have no way to get to the Gwinnett area from my place in Little Five Points.


----------

